# Nurse Practitioners in the ED



## mfanning (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi - 

I am new to ED coding. 

We have a nurse practitioner who works in our ED.  Apparently not all insurers credential NPs.  So if the NP sees a patient independently in the ED, and the patient has an insurance that does not credential NPs, how do we bill? 

Thanks in advance!

Maryann


----------



## codingranny (Apr 7, 2009)

HI,

 The way we bill for NP's in ER for Insurances who don't recognize them is sto put thee Staff Dr as the DR and the NP as the referring DR and use the SA modifier. This is basicly for BC/BS. I hope this helps.


----------

